# Latest on opening Bank account in Newry



## Boxette (7 Jun 2012)

Has anyone opened a bank account in Newry in 2012 and which one would you recommend. I live in border county so can easily visit Newry.  What about a building society


----------



## Silvera (7 Jun 2012)

I opened a current account with Ulster Bank in Newry about two months ago. I popped in with id, proof of address, utility bills and had the account opened in a matter of 25 minutes or so. The downside is that the account pays no 0% interest....however I view it as a good 'plan b' option if/when I decide to move some of my saving out of euros/Irl.

I was told that i could not open a savings account with UB. Other N.I banks or building societies may have such options.
You also need to be aware of the requirement to declare and interest/DIRT to Revenue, and the need to declare yourself a 'non-resident' to HM Revenue to avoid paying the UK 'Dirt' equivalent.


----------



## celebtastic (8 Jun 2012)

Silvera said:


> ... need to declare yourself a 'non-resident' to HM Revenue to avoid paying the UK 'Dirt' equivalent.


 
Very easy to do.

Just fill this out, and hand it to the bank:
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/r85.pdf

As for 0% interest, would you not be better off setting up a decent offshore account:
http://moneyfacts.co.uk/compare/offshore/best-sellers-savings/

Wise to get your money out of Ireland, and also euros though.


----------



## seantheman (8 Jun 2012)

An offshore account, that sounds like a good idea, why hasn't anyone mentioned that before? Wait, maybe Brendan's written another excellent post on it, I'll post again after i've searched.


----------



## celebtastic (9 Jun 2012)

seantheman said:


> An offshore account, that sounds like a good idea, why hasn't anyone mentioned that before? Wait, maybe Brendan's written another excellent post on it, I'll post again after i've searched.


 
Are you looking for the key post on Protecting your savings against the eurozone breakup?

Here's the link:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=163133


----------



## seantheman (9 Jun 2012)

Many thanks,like you said it's an excellent post


----------



## celebtastic (10 Jun 2012)

seantheman said:


> many thanks,like you said it's an excellent post


 
+1


----------



## 22+allin (12 Jun 2012)

Nationwide UK (Ireland) Launches a range of Sterling saving accounts

I call them to day looking for some further information, something the girl in Nationwide said to me suprised me, she said they bank with Bank of Ireland 
That Cant Be True. 

I wanted to start a new thread with this but i don't see how to do


----------



## Boxette (13 Jun 2012)

thanks for all the suggestions - still unsure what is best option though


----------



## unclewilson2 (14 Jun 2012)

I call them to day looking for some further information, something the  girl in Nationwide said to me suprised me, she said they bank with Bank  of Ireland 
That Cant Be True.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2012)

The clearing services are probably provided by BoI. The final resting place of the cash is unlikely to be BoI.


----------



## celebtastic (14 Jun 2012)

22+allin said:


> Nationwide UK (Ireland) Launches a range of Sterling saving accounts


 
If you want a sterling account, you'd be far better off holding it in the UK. Its a lot more secure in light of everything that's happening in the eurozone.


----------

